# Optimistic for October BFPs!



## TTC74

Okay ladies. Since no one else has started an October thread, I thought I would jump to it!

October Tests

9th - JJay - BFN

11th - Mdc

13th - ttc74

25th - Lee37

29th - TLK

31st - MeganS0326


----------



## AugustBride6

I wont be testing this month, just following along. Good luck TTC!


----------



## dimmu

Hey can I come over from the September thread, it's pretty quiet there! 

My cycle is super long this time, today is cd48/11dpo. Was doing so many HPTs earlier this month before I realised I ovulated late that I've got a BFN fatigue. Haven't tested for the last couple of days, just waiting it out now.

Have lots of usual AF symptoms so think she'll be here soon, probably Sunday or Monday. Will test again next week if she doesn't show up but not feeling overly hopeful anymore.


----------



## TTC74

Most, if not all of us, can understand BFN fatigue! Hope you get an unexpected BFP!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies I just got af on 28th sept following my mc in August at 10.5 weeks and have no idea whether I will get a bfp this month but optimistic about O at least - does that let me join?


----------



## MeganS0326

TTC74, thank you so much for starting the October thread! Hopefully this one is luckier than September. I'm CD2 today. Can you put me down for testing for Halloween (10/31)? It's my favorite holiday so hopefully it will be lucky for me. I feel good about this cycle. My husband and I attend a local festival every year that happens in the first two weeks of November. Every blessed year I have to be the designated driver so I don't get to drink. This year we have a babysitter and a driver so it would be just my luck to find out I'm pregnant and miss out on all the yummy beer. :haha: Not that I'd complain much. lol

Good luck everyone in October!!!


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone!

Please put me down for the 9th. I'm not holding out much hope this month though as I ov 2 days late and DH was away so the best we managed was 3 days before. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## dimmu

TTC74 said:


> Most, if not all of us, can understand BFN fatigue! Hope you get an unexpected BFP!

Thank you! 12 dpo today and still don't feel like testing. Think all the AF symptoms are putting me off even more, just can't face another BFN. There were so many last month, I was starting to develop a serious POAS-addiction!!:)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hellodarling

I'm sooooooooo going to get a BFP this month. I can't wait. I don't think i'll test to closer to the end of the month though. 
I'm on CD5, I O early, so probably sometime between the 6th-10th (cd 7-11). Af comes when she wants so I figure if I give it a good 20 days, I should get a result (hopefully positive!!)

Best wishes to all of you too.


----------



## TTC74

I had a tiny temp shift this morning. I anticipate that it will go up a little more tomorrow and that I am officially in the TWW.


----------



## Mdc

Can I join? I am currently dpo7 between my mmc and my first AF. Looks like I O'd cd15, but wacko temps so maybe not. Argh. As of now I am going to test on the 11th which happens to be my first marriage anniversary! On second though maybe should wait to the 12th. :shrug: What an awesome present that would be though. Tons of sticky :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Holliems

Joining the party! Today I'm 8 dpo...I think. Started testing early...bfn of course! Now I'm out of tests! It's probably a good thing because I have can't help myself!

Mdc sorry to hear about your mmc. :(


----------



## dimmu

And I'm out. :(
Gonna try soya this month to regulate my cycle. Perhaps if it helps to bring my o forward I might be testing again at the end of this month. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## TTC74

Sorry dimmu. And sorry for the mc Mdc. I also have an angel baby from August. This is my first month TTC again. 

I put myself down for the 13th. Although I'm sure I'll be testing before then, the 13th would be my last hope test.


----------



## Lee37

Hi TTC! I would like to join, please add me for Oct 25. :flower: Wishing all members lots of :dust:


----------



## Mdc

Dimmu, sorry the witch got you. 

Jjay, I think you are next to test. Fingers crossed for you!

I am dpo10 and patiently waiting for signs, but not trying to overthink things. I do have some heartburn in the afternoon which is unusual for me and got that before my last BFP. I did have a twinge last night in my uterus on the right side which was another sign last time. Exciting, but trying not to put too much stock in it because it could be my body playing tricks on me. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## mippie1976

TTC74 said:


> I had a tiny temp shift this morning. I anticipate that it will go up a little more tomorrow and that I am officially in the TWW.

I would like to join. I am 4Cd and started 100mg of Clomid on CD3.Im hoping it takes
this time around but only time will tell. Hope the best for everyone. Oh yeah Im 39.


----------



## TLK

Hi, 

Can I join? This is my last cycle before I start IVF! I'll be testing around October 29/30. Likely ovulating sometime this weekend. 

Baby dust to us all!:dust::dust:


----------



## JJay

Sorry Dimmu :( 

I think I am out too. I seem to have had every symptom under the sun this month but bfn today at 9dpo. I always get super early bfps as my lp is short. I am expecting af in 2-3 days. 

I'll test anyway again tomorrow and update! 

J x


----------



## JJay

Bfn :(


----------



## TTC74

So sorry Jjay. 

AFM - I tested WAY too early today at 6 DPO and I can swear I see a shadow where the line should be. I'm sure I'm just delusional, though.
 



Attached Files:







10-7-15 hpt.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MeganS0326

TTC74, I see the shadow you are seeing. Can't wait for your next test!!! FX


----------



## Mdc

Jjay, sorry for the negative. Will you test again or just wait for the witch? Hoping it is a late BFP for you. 

TTC, I see an indent and a little shadow and dpo is super early. How exciting! Will you test everyday or wait a few?

Not much to report for me on dpo12, just some heartburn everyone in a while (which is a good sign for me). Trying not to drive myself crazy...quite yet. Ha! I have a long way to go until Sunday when the witch is do or my testing date on Monday.


----------



## TTC74

I'm not a waiter. I'm too impatient. I will test every day. I just don't have the patience not to!


----------



## JJay

Thanks everyone. I'd like to say I'm resigned to waiting for AF but I'm such a poas-aholic that I'll probably test again. Pretty sure I'm out now though as 10dpo today and never had a bfp later than this. 

Fxed for you TTC74! There is a site I've been on before where people will tweak your test...

https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a6715291/test_tweakers_-all_members_can_tweak-

Give us an update tomorrow!

Thanks Mdc you are very good not testing until after AF is due - I should do that too but can't help myself - the wait kills me! Good luck x


----------



## Mdc

Well good news and bad news. Good news temp higher today, but really does not mean much because I am spotting. Sigh...what a bummer! Hopefully she shows in the next couple of days because we are hopefully doing IUI next and timing would be so much better if the witch shows early. Still not totally out, but :witch: if you are going to show do not now. Not demanding am I? It is not like witch ever listens anyway :haha:


----------



## elliecain

Hi, can I join please? I'm just coming to the end of first af since an early mc. Next AF due 30th October. Fingers crossed for us all :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Hi Ellie! Fx for us all!


----------



## Mdc

So it looks like I am out this month despite the stellar temp this morning. My lining is only 3mm so even if I got a BFP it would likely be a chemical, so I am just going to skip unless the witch is super late. Ugh! Never had my lining measured before, so maybe that has always been part of the problem. Never easy I tell you.


----------



## TTC74

Mdc said:


> So it looks like I am out this month despite the stellar temp this morning. My lining is only 3mm so even if I got a BFP it would likely be a chemical, so I am just going to skip unless the witch is super late. Ugh! Never had my lining measured before, so maybe that has always been part of the problem. Never easy I tell you.

Sorry to hear that mdc. I worry about my lining, too. I have such short light AFs . . .


----------



## Mdc

I have been asking my docs about it for a while because seriously most months I could get by with a liner, but they never thought it was a big deal. I really hope it is something that Asa can help with (the month I used it I got my BFP) and not a problem due to an over aggressive D&C. Never dull, and man I could sure use some good news this year.


----------



## TTC74

My chart has me super excited. My only triphasic chart to date was a BFP. As for now, though, still a BFN.


----------



## Lee37

TTC - cant wait to see your next test!! Got everything crossed for you!

Mdc- sorry, hope you get your BFP soon and sorry for your loss :hugs:

Dimmu - sorry :hugs:

Ellie- Welcome and sorry for your loss :hugs:

Mippie - Welcome and goodluck with clomid this month! :flower:

Tlk - I am due to ovulate this weekend too. I hope you get your BFP before starting IVF. :dust:

AFM - I have felt really nauseated for 2 or 3 days now, which is a symptom I get before O since my mmc, so should be anytime now. 

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## shannongmac

I'll add myself to the list... I'm 11DPO and trying not to test early b/c its clearly been a huge disappointment in the past!
So far I've had a wicked head cold and seriously sick last night :sick: with slight cramps all week. So fx fx I guess. AF is due on Sat., going to hold out till then.
Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## TTC74

Well, I got a BFN at 12 DPO. So, I know I'm out. I anticipate a temp drop tomorrow in anticipation of AF on Friday.


----------



## Mdc

Shannon good luck!

TTC, sorry about the BFN. Hugs!

Anyone interested in a November thread? If so, I can start one.


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Shannon! :flower: Sorry about your head cold but sounds like some really good symptoms there..:dust:

TTC - so sorry :hugs: 

I am not sure im back ovulating yet after my mmc so not to likely for me this month but im here to cheer you all on! Bring on the October BFPs!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTC74

I didn't have an FRER this morning so I tested with a cheapie. After picking up some FRER, I took one and immediately got what looks like an Evap. Is it possible that this could be the start of a late BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JJay

Sorry for all the BFNs! I got AF on Sunday night so am definitely out this month and would love to join a November thread Mdc :)

TTC74 that's pretty exciting! I got a horrid Evap on a frer this month but that appeared overnight. If the line came up straight away I don't think it can be an Evap line. Does it look pink?? I can definitely see the line just can't tell if it's pink or grey. Good luck I'm excited for your update!


----------



## TTC74

BFN this morning with FMU at 13 DPO. Disappointing to say the least. 

I'm also extremely aggravated. I normally get a touch of PMS the day AF starts and maybe a day after. This month, I started getting pretty moderate PMS pain at 12 DPO. AF usually comes at 15 DPO. Don't know what my kooky body is doing.


----------



## Mdc

Sorry, TTC. 

Lee, sorry about your loss. I do not think I am Oing either after my mmc, and it is so confusing. Have you talked with your doc? Mine just drew my P4 levels yesterday to see if I O'd. 

Jjay, I will start a new November thread. It will be my first time hosting so bear with me everyone :haha:


----------



## JJay

Sorry TTC :( can't believe we both got dodgy FRERS this month! I've never had a line on one before unless I've been pregnant. 

I think I'm only just back to normal now after my Mmc in the summer. I had medical management and started bleeding 1st July, it took almost 7 weeks to get AF and I didn't get a positive opk or pregnancy test. It drove me mad! My last cycle I oved a little later than usual but I feel confident I am back to normal this month :)

Thanks for starting the November thread Mdc I'll see you over there! This will be my third last chance as we are giving it until the end of the year then that's it (gulp!) x


----------



## Lee37

Sorry Jjay and TTC :hugs:

Mdc - Sorry for your loss. :hugs: And yes after MMC our bodies take a while to get back to normal. Hope you find out you did O and your body is back on track. I had spotting today cd22, so hoping this is O spotting! Looking forward to your Nov thread!:thumbup:

Hello to anyone I missed and wishing all lots of :dust:


----------



## JJay

Good luck Lee! Get BDing xx


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Hi, just wanted to snoop, and thought I would pass along my last month info, turns Ottawa severely anaemic, low iron and iron reserves and b12 almost necessary for the body to ovulate, I had periods where a liner was plenty and ff always removed my o line saying I did not o. Please check your levels as they can lead to miscarriages and neural issues, not that I am a Dr just this is what happened to me we were just checking my cd 3 bloods to check for ovulation hormones but tested everything else too.


----------



## Lee37

This girl is out for Oct, on to the Nov thread. Good luck to any testers that are left and wishing you all a safe and Happy Halloween!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: lee!! 
Am I the only one left in the hunt for an October BFP? My temps are stupid so FF keeps changing my O day. Haven't tested yet but it says I'm 9dpo but I'm thinking I'm more like 6dpo. Going to give it a few more days.


----------



## elliecain

I'm still in. I'm 11dpo today, af due on Thursday, so that's when I'll test. Fxed for us and anyone else still in xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

FX elliecain!!


----------



## Lee37

FX for you ladies! Bring on the BFPS!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Well, guess when you give up trying, only dtd deed twice around usual o day, last Friday got my first faint bfp, then another 6 darker ones over the weekend, doing bloodwork today for hcg and checking everything again fingers crossed for a sticky bean


----------



## TTC74

Great news dl! Fx crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats Dolphinleigh!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Hcg levels at four weeks is 512, sticky egg thoughts :)


----------



## elliecain

I'm out, on to November...


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: elliecain. 

I think I'll be out soon. BFN today along with a massive temp drop.


----------



## Mdc

Dolph, congrats and hoping for a sticky bean!

Sorry Ellie and Megan. Boo!


----------

